
Cask: A Scala HTTP Micro-Framework Inspired by Python's Flask - lihaoyi
http://www.lihaoyi.com/cask/
======
paulddraper
lihaoyi does incredible stuff.

Whether upickle, utest, mill, ammonite... The stuff is always great quality
and easy to use.

~~~
Psyonic
agreed. Also the only person I've seen successfully live-code in a
presentation without screwing up or boring the audience.

